# Patricia Cornwall's Kay Scarpetta Series



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

I'm sure there are many on the Board who have/are reading this series.  I absolutely loved #1-9, couldn't wait for the next book to come out, bought them on the day of release in hardback - and then she wrote Black Notice.  I hated it, the story and characters didn't even sound like they came from the same author.  It was, I thought, very dark and just wierd compared to the first nine books and quite a few others I know who were reading the series agreed with me.  I haven't read anything of hers since.

I see in the Bargain Books Thread that the next 4 books in the series are available for only $7.99 in a bundle.  At that price, I think I will probably give her another try.  So if you have read past Black Notice, does Cornwall get back on track with the stories and characters or are they all still dark and wandering?


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

It might not be the 'next 4' but it is 4 of her later novels.


----------



## Jen (Oct 28, 2008)

I've never read this series but have heard good things about it - the first one isn't kindleized.  So much for that!


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

I think Cornwell went off the rails with the story about the bubonic plague (or ebola or whatever it was) on the island off the coast of Virginia. I don't remember the title and I have no interest in bothering to look it up. The book that followed that one -- my father gave it to me because he got it through Book of the Month club -- I read about five pages and literally threw it in the trash. Since then, I've never touched another Cornwell book. Once an author loses me, they have lost me forever. 

An exception might be Anne Tyler, but I'm not sure. I have read all her books but the love has been diminishing. The latest one I tried to read (not sure if she has another book out, I haven't checked) was the Korean adoption thing and I gave up on that one about one-quarter of the way through. I might be persuaded to read something new of hers, if it had good reviews. Not sure though.

L


----------



## Andra (Nov 19, 2008)

If you give the bundle a try, I'd like to know if she got back on track.  Black Notice also caused me to give up on the series.


----------



## Geemont (Nov 18, 2008)

The Scarpetta books follow the typical series arch of starting good, then becoming run of the mill. The first three or four were great, but the books started going downhill fast at _The Body Farm_ and never got back on track afterwards, and I gave up completely on Cornwell at book eight. Knowing what I know now, I'd have stopped at four.


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

For the price, I went ahead and bought the bundle, but the individual book reviews are not great so I may continue to be disappointed.  I think The Last Precinct is the next in the series after Black Notice so I will start with that and let you know what I think.  If Cornwell (sorry about the Cornwall misspell earlier) isn't back on track, I will wait for the next Kathy Reichs, Jefferson Bass or Aaron Elkins to get my forensic anthropology fix.

Any other series/author suggestions in this genre?


----------



## lorraineya (Aug 24, 2009)

I was a huge Scarpetta fan until "Trace." I started reading it and after a couple of chapters, I was convinced that Patricia Cornwell had not written it. I managed to finish the book but was very puzzled because it wasn't her normal writing style. When the next book, "Predator," came out I began reading it but was never able to finish it. I, too, have not read anything of hers since. Too bad, because she was one of my favorite fiction authors and I loved the Scarpetta series. Wish I knew what happened!!


----------



## PraiseGod13 (Oct 27, 2008)

I could have been the president of the Scarpetta fan club in the early years..... and now I've been so unhappy with the more recent books that I don't even plan on buying the current bundle.  Even at only about $2 a book.... I'd rather spend that money on books I'd enjoy.  If the book isn't good reading.... I don't even get it if it's free.  There are so many good books out there that I'll never live long enough to get everything read that I want to.... I won't waste my time on the newer Scarpetta books.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

lorraineya said:


> I was a huge Scarpetta fan until "Trace." I started reading it and after a couple of chapters, I was convinced that Patricia Cornwell had not written it. I managed to finish the book but was very puzzled because it wasn't her normal writing style. When the next book, "Predator," came out I began reading it but was never able to finish it. I, too, have not read anything of hers since. Too bad, because she was one of my favorite fiction authors and I loved the Scarpetta series. Wish I knew what happened!!


Maybe her personal life interfered with her fictional characters...

http://www.nydailynews.com/archives/news/1996/07/07/1996-07-07_best_selling_author_patricia.html


----------



## Sofie (Dec 30, 2008)

I still faithfully read the Scarpetta series but have noticed the writing is not what it used to be. I find her character, Scarpetta, to be very depressing. She seems to have nothing to be happy about. But, that being said, I still slog through her books. I guess I am hoping they will pick up again.


----------



## lorraineya (Aug 24, 2009)

Leslie...thanks for the interesting article on the Cornwell triangle. I had no idea.... I had heard at one time that Jodie Foster was to play Scarpetta in a movie but it didn't pan out..had not idea why! Interesting indeed!!!


----------



## Sofie (Dec 30, 2008)

The article explains why the storyline for the character's niece went in the direction it did...the character's life imitating the author's.


----------



## kellyabell (Sep 4, 2009)

I couldn't agree more with your comment about Cornwell going "off the rails" with Black Notice.  I tried again with a few of the novels after that one and I just couldn't get back into it.  I was really ticked when she killed off Benton and then brings him back??  And her relationship with Pete Marino is just getting weirder and weirder.  I too would like to know what you think after you read the others.  I just am not a fan any longer.    I hate that too because I loved the earlier books
Kelly


----------



## sheltiemom (Dec 28, 2008)

I have read through the ups and downs of the series.  I didn't enjoy some, but kept thinking she would return to the early days of writing. I just finished the Scarpetta Factor and really enjoyed this one.  Scarpetta seems more human in it.  

That said and off the track - do we know how old Scarpetta is now?   I have been reading several series over the years with continuing characters and I have started wondering how old these characters would be.


----------



## kellyabell (Sep 4, 2009)

I'd say she's in her early 50's by now.  Lucy is completely grown and deeply entrenched in her own career and I think she was about 13 when she was first introduced.  Good question.  Maybe the answer is on Patricia Cornwell's website.


----------



## sdrmartin (Dec 27, 2008)

I loved this series till I read Black Notice.  I think that is the book that she killed of Benton.  The books since then have been more about feelings and it is like the characters have changed.  I haven't even put myself on hold for the newest one at the library.  I now read Kathy Reichs series,  Beverly Conner series, Catherine Coulter series, Jefferson Bass, Jeffery Deaver, Kay Hooper, Karin Slaughter, Lee Child, Lisa Scotoline, Lisa Gardner, Michelle Gagnon, J.D. Robb, Nelson Demille, Nevada Barr, Peri O'Shaughnessy, Paul Levine, Richard Montanari, Robert Crais, Simon Beckett, Tess Gerritsen.

Let me know if you want to read the books by the authors that I have listed above.  I will send you the list.


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

Thanks everybody for responding to this thread.  I wish I had waited to read all your comments and not bothered to buy the bundle.  I just finished the first book of the 4-book bundle (Book of the Dead).  They are not in chronological order in the bundle and the TOC is crummy.  If you use the TOC to go to the second book, The Last Precinct, it takes you past the prologue, etc.

I still don't like Patricia Cornwell's writing any more and won't read the other 3 books in the bundle.  The books are no longer about catching the bad guys using Scarpetta's intelligence and technology and finding a voice for the victims.  It is all about Scarpetta and how unhappy and psychologically damaged she and everyone around her is.  Book of the Dead was tedious and had no redeeming moments.  None of the characters are ever happy or have any "normal" friends to act as a touchstone during trying times.  

Thanks for the list of authors sdrmartin, there are a few on there that I am not familiar with (Beverly Conner, Michelle Gagnon, Richard Montanari). I will check them out as I like all the others.


----------



## PaulGuy (Jul 9, 2009)

crebel said:


> Any other series/author suggestions in this genre?


Ever try Tess Gerritsen?


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

PaulGuy said:


> Ever try Tess Gerritsen?


I hadn't read Tess Gerritsen until there was a freebie a few months ago - The Surgeon, I think. Now I have read all nine or 10 that are kindlized. Great suggestion.


----------



## MariaESchneider (Aug 1, 2009)

Leslie said:


> Maybe her personal life interfered with her fictional characters...
> 
> http://www.nydailynews.com/archives/news/1996/07/07/1996-07-07_best_selling_author_patricia.html


Or--another clue in that article--the first 6 of her books were edited by Susanne Kirk--a very highly thought-of editor. Not to say that the editor makes the books--but as a team they may have just been hitting a lot of high notes with the early enthusiasm, the excitement and the stories.

I gave up on reading her stuff probably along about book 4 or so. But I'm not known as a loyal reader of series in any case.


----------



## PaulGuy (Jul 9, 2009)

crebel said:


> I hadn't read Tess Gerritsen until there was a freebie a few months ago - The Surgeon, I think. Now I have read all nine or 10 that are kindlized. Great suggestion.


Her non-Kindlized 'Gravity' is an awesome book as well.


----------



## KindleKay (aka #1652) (Jan 20, 2009)

I was a HUGE Scarpetta fan in in the early books.  I seemed to hit a wall when I picked up whichever title it was that her entire writing style changed.  Book 8 was it?  Anyway, I plugged on hoping things would get better but they did not.  Last Christmas I was given a hardback of Scarpetta (before Kindle) and I didn't even get halfway through.  It is collecting dust and I have no intention of picking it back up.  Sad.


----------



## Mom of 4 (Oct 27, 2008)

I have to admit Patricia Cornwell lost me with the book Southern Cross.  Not a Scarpetta book, but I was such a big fan I got this one too.  Really pushed myself to get 1/2 way through then had to give up!  It was JUST TOO TERRIBLE!  So bad that I haven't read her again.


----------



## Jaasy (Feb 28, 2009)

I remember being highly disappointed in Southern Cross too...

They just beat Morino down into the mud!!!


----------



## SimonWood (Nov 13, 2009)

I was a big fan. My favorite of the series is _*All That Remains*_. For me, it kinda went off the rails about four books ago.


----------



## Rhiathame (Mar 12, 2009)

Sofie said:


> I still faithfully read the Scarpetta series but have noticed the writing is not what it used to be. I find her character, Scarpetta, to be very depressing. She seems to have nothing to be happy about. But, that being said, I still slog through her books. I guess I am hoping they will pick up again.


I agree. I loved her early books and then Scarpetta seems to get whiny and depressing. I read to escape whiny and depressing to not emerse myself in it so I stopped reading the series. I did get the early books on audio though and am listining to them again.


----------

